# World's largest cockroach?



## bugmankeith

What is the world's largest cockroach species, and does anyone have pictures of it? Is it available in the pet trade?


----------



## Stylopidae

Macropanethensia rhinocerous...most likely spelled differently, though

Megaloblatta longipennis...may be spelled wrong, or the genus may be wrong

Do a GIS for either of these.


----------



## bugmankeith

Funny name, but a really big roach! Is there anyone who sells them?


----------



## MacCleod

Macropanesthia rhinoceros......I 've seen these huge roaches a few times offered on Belgian or Dutch fairs, but they were very expensive (about $24 for 1 adult)






Picture is not mine...see http://www.dannesdjur.com/insekt8.shtml for more pix.


----------



## Stylopidae

Nobody sells the M.longipennis species. The only people in the US known to have them are the smithsonian institution.

However, rhino roaches are sporadically availible for about $100 on this side of the pond.

PM somebody by the name of roachman here on the boards for more info.


----------



## Randolph XX()

G.oblongata


----------



## lychas

Macropanesthia rhinoceros is the largest, native to australia, not sure how far away i am from their natural habitat tho


----------



## bugmankeith

I'm not interested in the rhino roach, besides the leaves it eats arent sold here, too expensive also.


----------



## james

*roaches*

There are many big species out there. True giganteus can be very big, the oblingata are big, the adult rhinos I've kept are very large. There was a new species discovered in Borneo that is suppose to be the longest species.  I've just seen pictures like the megaloblatta. Even giant stock hissers can get big. 
PS, I just had my first batch of oblingata babies, YEAH
James
www.blaberus.com


----------



## bugmankeith

Do you have pictures of the species from Borneo?


----------



## Gigas

Randolph XX() said:
			
		

> G.oblongata


Randolph do you have any pictures of this species? i often hear you talk about it but i cant find any images


----------



## bugmankeith

Do any of these have common names??? What is the "G" word before oblongata?


----------



## McPede

james said:
			
		

> There are many big species out there. True giganteus can be very big, the oblingata are big, the adult rhinos I've kept are very large. There was a new species discovered in Borneo that is suppose to be the longest species.  I've just seen pictures like the megaloblatta. Even giant stock hissers can get big.
> PS, I just had my first batch of oblingata babies, YEAH
> James
> www.blaberus.com


The new specie from Borneo:
http://newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/40659000/jpg/_40659763_203bi_roach_nature.jpg


----------



## McPede

bugmankeith said:
			
		

> Do any of these have common names??? What is the "G" word before oblongata?


_Gromphadorhina _oblongonata


----------



## bugmankeith

That is a very colorful roach! Thanks for the name help, pictures of that species would be nice too.


----------



## McPede

bugmankeith said:
			
		

> That is a very colorful roach! Thanks for the name help, pictures of that species would be nice too.


You are welcome 
_Gromphadorhina oblongonata_:
http://foto.arcor-online.net/palb/alben/83/1230883/1280_6462376337373730.jpg
http://foto.arcor-online.net/palb/alben/83/1230883/1280_3036313165663537.jpg


----------



## bugmankeith

The female looks like a giant cockroach ootheca!


----------



## JohnxII

As far as I know:

Heaviest - _Macropanesthia rhinoceros_ (available in pet trade)
Longest body - _Gromphadorhina oblongonata_ (available in pet trade)
Longest wingspan - _Megaloblatta longipennis_ (not available in pet trade)

And the new species from Borneo, I have no idea... but that looks pretty big too and reminds me of a tarantula hawk!

Here's a picture of my male _G. oblongonata_ I posted a while ago:


----------



## Randolph XX()

Gigus said:
			
		

> Randolph do you have any pictures of this species? i often hear you talk about it but i cant find any images


well, to some ppl, it is just a bigger hisser, can't compare to 300 dollar rhino AUSSIE roaches, i got a pair from Double D a while ago , and it'll be pretty common couple years later i guess


----------



## Peter_Parker

If they breed as prolifically as some of the other roaches.  I hear the rhinos breed slower or take longer to mature, or something to that effect.


----------



## Randolph XX()

forget about the breeding and growth rate now, the insectfarm of australia breeds them and supplies rhino adults 50 AUD each
 get the papers right, imported in good number(okay, maybe it's not easy, or just pure passion to bring rhino into the hobby)
gee that's a lotta money......
http://www.insectfarm.com.au/


----------



## Bugnfish

bugmankeith said:


> Funny name, but a really big roach!
> [/IMG]


longipennis means "long feather" in Latin - it is not a dirty joke.


----------

